# Illinois Whitetails



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

im from illinois and ive harvested some great whitetails..wonderin if any of you live in illinois or hunt here????


----------



## Bloodbro (Jan 13, 2007)

I live in Wisconsin but hunt Illinois periodically. It has been very hard for me to get on good ground. It seems like the whole state is wrapped up by outfitters or people who won't let you hunt.
I hunted there last week in Cass county on a friends property after he filled his tag. But didn't get anything. Passed on a couple good bucks that both had one antler busted off. I had a real good buck come by the 1st day, but the camera man wasn't on him when he went through the opening so I waited to shoot him at the next opening but a doe spooked and all the deer ran off :roll: I will probably pass on applieing for Illinois this year unless I can fin a new destination. Been going there for too many years with little success.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Varminthuntr,

I'm in Illinois. Lots of world class deer here, as you well know.

Start saving your money NOW. Buying land is essential to hunt here in the future. I'm shopping for the right property now. I have unlimited access to 80 acres of some of the best river bottom timber in central Illinois, but we need more.

I get a kick out of reading the Nodak people complain about their limited access to hunting ground. You and I both know....THEY DON'T HAVE A CLUE HOW MUCH WORSE IT CAN GET!

We have some of the biggest whitetails in the world, and EVERYBODY wants to kill one, and now we sell non-resident tags. Hence the price of land, or land access.

Kinda sucks that we have to literally "dodge" the deer on the way to and from work (wife hit the second one this year last Sunday) but some guys still can't buy a tag every year.

Anyway, you Nodak guys....appreciate what you still have. It's absolute utopia compared to what guys like Varminthuntr and me have to deal with!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Varminthuntr,

I'm in Illinois. Lots of world class deer here, as you well know.

Start saving your money NOW. Buying land is essential to hunt here in the future. I'm shopping for the right property now. I have unlimited access to 80 acres of some of the best river bottom timber in central Illinois, but we need more.

I get a kick out of reading the Nodak people complain about their limited access to hunting ground. You and I both know....THEY DON'T HAVE A CLUE HOW MUCH WORSE IT CAN GET!

We have some of the biggest whitetails in the world, and EVERYBODY wants to kill one, and now we sell non-resident tags. Hence the price of land, or land access.

Kinda sucks that we have to literally "dodge" the deer on the way to and from work (wife hit the second one this year last Sunday) but some guys still can't buy a tag every year.

Anyway, you Nodak guys....appreciate what you still have. It's absolute utopia compared to what guys like Varminthuntr and me have to deal with!


----------



## JC (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm also from Illinois and I would love to give the city of Chicago to Wisconsin, Indiana or any other state that will take it. There are way too many people and not nearly enough land in Illinois, the price of hunting ground is about ten times what it was 15-20 years ago with no end in sight. I've lost two places that were sold for ridiculous prices, and the last two places I have deer hunted almost require a horse and a cowboy hat just to fit in with all the cows on the place. We're also doing everything we can now to secure a hunting spot through a lease or purchase, but the prices are through the roof. I feel lucky that I even have a spot that allows me to hunt every year. Some of the most enjoyable hunting experiences I have had have come while duck hunting in North Dakota. Not just because the shooting is great, but because you can hunt for a week without even bumping into another hunter out in the field. I understand when the guys from North Dakota talk about hunting pressure and guides/outfitters, because even as a nonresident I hate to see the changes happening in the state. Even now though, North Dakota is an absolute dream to hunt compared to Illinois. I hope the hunting pressure never gets as bad there as it is here, for everyone's sake.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I live and hunt in Illinois. I hunt behind my house. We have some nice deer here but the coyotes make it hard to compete. We took a nice 150+ 11 point this year. It is very hard in my area to get deer ground, but seems like eveyone is tired of the coyotes. I have fresh deer tracks in my yard, 10 yards from my driveway, glad to see a few made it this long.


----------

